# Wow! Great Site for Free Patterns



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

This site has pictures so you can see the pattern before you jump (knittting and crochet). It has baby sets, scarves, shawls, sweaters of all kinds, afghans, hats, purses, totes, stuffed toys, etc., etc., etc. Sometimes when you click on one pattern, it will bring up, not only the one you wanted to see enlarged, but a whole bunch of other patterns. Enjoy!

http://www.knittingfever.com/c/freepatterns/


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for another site!!!! I've already seen a couple of patterns I must try.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link some nice pattern there.


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Lovely site. Thanks for the link.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

There are some very nice patterns on this site... thanks.


----------



## tessycol (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks for link. Love the patterns.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

They have a lot of nice patterns. But don't contact them for help if you get stuck on a pattern. They will not help you at all. I had expirence with them not to long ago. Their custoomer service is next to none.


----------



## milly b (Feb 21, 2011)

I agree a very nice stite


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

AAHH!! So many patterns, so little time. Thanks for the link.


----------



## twig (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks a great site to look at Marilyn


----------



## Deb55 (Feb 21, 2012)

Ohh so many patterns, so little knitting experience, but I can book mark for future use. (and weed out the crochet to use)
Thanks for posting


----------



## bwitched2 (Feb 21, 2012)

a big wow


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow, thanks for the link.


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the site...I see a few patterns I want to try, and have already downloaded them!


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

It's a keeper.


----------



## kmt (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Always looking for new ideas.


----------



## J.thrush (Mar 3, 2012)

I've just glance into the site. Looks like a good one. I like alot of Debbie Bliss's work. Thank you.


----------



## vicki143 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks - beautiful items but the yarn must be very expensive! I still cannot figure out how to do a PDF - any help here?!! There are several I want to try with other yarn - magnificent patterns I haven't seen!! Thanks for sharing and hoping someone can help me with PDF = I have a long list I can't get up!!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

WOW a new bookmark!

Thank you for the link.

Anita


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

tessycol said:


> Thanks for link. Love the patterns.


Ditto!


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## ras4eight (Feb 22, 2012)

If you have Adobe reader on your computer, click on the "download pattern" and it will automatically download in the pdf format. When it is finished downloading, scroll to the bottom and a tool bar will appear. Click on the icon that looks like an old type floppy disk and it will ask you where you want to save it. Choose a location (I usually save all my patterns in Documents) you can created new folders and name them anything you want. I have folders for knit and another for crochet. BUT you have to have Adobe. If you don't you can download the current Adobe Reader from the Adobe website for free....


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

vicki143 said:


> Thanks - beautiful items but the yarn must be very expensive! I still cannot figure out how to do a PDF - any help here?!! There are several I want to try with other yarn - magnificent patterns I haven't seen!! Thanks for sharing and hoping someone can help me with PDF = I have a long list I can't get up!!


Do you have a pdf program on your machine. If not you can download it for free from here:

https://www.download-free.com/pdf-reader&source=ga?gclid=CNq-lL_ZhK8CFWsaQgod_GWA1Q

All you get for free is the reader. After than you should be able to upload any pdf file on your computer. Let me know if this was not the question you were asking, and I'll see if I can help further.


----------



## vicki143 (Mar 13, 2012)

I downloaded the PDF and still don't know what to do. I did the PDF reader and then the pattern I wanted and nothing came up. I am getting dumber the older I get - can you help again?!!


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

When you downloaded the PDF Reader, did you run the program? It should ask if you want to open it, run it or save it. I hope you clicked on 'Run'. You don't have to have the PDF Reader open to run the program. Douple click on the file you want to open, and it should open up. 

Good luck,

Sharon


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

If you didn't click on 'Run', just rerun the PDF program from the site I gave you, and try again.

Sharon


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

thanks for posting this- it & you are a GEM!!!


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

Wow! That patchwork baby blanket is awesome. Thanks for the link.


----------



## gailstorm (Mar 31, 2012)

I love the site. I knit for charity so I can save on the pattern to buy more wool!! Thanks


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Great link. Like the pics


----------

